# Being Raised



## broglover79 (Dec 4, 2013)

Greetings Brethen I Will be raised to the sub-line Degree of MM on December 20th.
What a Christmas present.


----------



## Sammcd (Dec 4, 2013)

Congratulations  


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## cbdub405 (Dec 4, 2013)

Congrats brother 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## broglover79 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Dec 5, 2013)

Congrats Young Brother..........you will see the rights, lights, and benefits all in due time......Remain Humble, Listen Attentively, and give EVERY ELDER IN YOUR LODGE THE RESPECT HE IS DUE...................YOU WILL DO JUST FINE----KEP US POSTED ON YOUR PROGRESS

BRO VINCENT C. JONES, SR.
BAYOU CITY LODGE #228, PHA, F&AM
HOUSTON, TX.
MOST WORSHIPFUL PRINCE HALL GRAND LODGE OF TEXAS


----------



## broglover79 (Dec 5, 2013)

towerbuilder7 said:


> Congrats Young Brother..........you will see the rights, lights, and benefits all in due time......Remain Humble, Listen Attentively, and give EVERY ELDER IN YOUR LODGE THE RESPECT HE IS DUE...................YOU WILL DO JUST FINE----KEP US POSTED ON YOUR PROGRESS
> 
> BRO VINCENT C. JONES, SR.
> BAYOU CITY LODGE #228, PHA, F&AM
> ...



Thank you brother


----------



## LBCutta (Dec 8, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## broglover79 (Dec 10, 2013)

LBCutta said:


> Congrats


Thanks


----------



## broglover79 (Dec 21, 2013)

I was raised to the sublime Degree of MM last night all I can say a WOOOOOW


----------



## masonicdove (Dec 22, 2013)

broglover79 said:


> I was raised to the sublime Degree of MM last night all I can say a WOOOOOW



Congrats brother! There is a lot to learn from that night!


----------



## broglover79 (Dec 22, 2013)

masonicdove said:


> Congrats brother! There is a lot to learn from that night!



Thank you


Bro Glover 
Blooming Star      #53


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 22, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## mike1970 (Dec 22, 2013)

Congratulations brother


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 22, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## TDJ One (Dec 22, 2013)

Congrats Brother, the learning never stops!


----------



## Gomabxi (Dec 24, 2013)

Congratulations Brother


----------



## brother blaine (Dec 24, 2013)

Congrats brothers I also was just raised it's a awesome feeling


----------

